# how to get this finish for chocolate showpiece



## rajeev (Apr 28, 2005)

showpiece.jpg




__
rajeev


__
Aug 12, 2012








Can anybody let me know how to get finish on a chocolate show piece. I would be indeed greatful if somebody could share their experience.

regards,

rajeev


----------

